

Extreme JavaScript Performance - muppets
http://www.slideshare.net/madrobby/extreme-javascript-performance?from_search=41

======
flohofwoe
These slides are 4 years old. Given the dramatic performance improvements
across all JS engines in the past year alone I'm not sure how useful the
advice in there still is.

